# Goat Bells



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I visited a friend last week and her goats roam the property. She has one doe with a bell. I am assuming she is the herd leader and that is why she gets the bell as it looks like the others follow her.

I thot this was a good idea as right now my grass is very high. Who knows what it will be like when I finally get my goats, but if it is still high...well, they will be hidden when turned out! I will have a doe and her whether, plus a 3 year old whether who is not part of her herd now. Should I get a bell for just the doe or for both the doe and older whether? I of course do not know how they will herd up once they are together. The older whether has been living alone for years so he may wander off by himself. I know the does' whether will stay with her at all times. But, he will be food come Oct.

Also, since my doe has never worn a bell or been around other gosts that wear bells, how should I do this? Should I get a small bell, let her get used to that, then get a larger one I can hear? I don't want to do too much stressing all at once! She will be stressed twice...one from the move and two from introducing another unknown goat tho her herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help ...never used a bell....hope someone else.. can answer this for you soon... :wink:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

All of my does have bells. I love them. I think we got them at Caprine Supply. The bells we picked out are about three inches tall (we have Nigerian Dwarf goats). We're never had any problems with anyone acting like they wanted them off or acting scared of the noise. I like that I can hear my girls even when I can't immediately see them. 
-Tina


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The goats get used to them quickly. I love them, but I had problems with the bells getting stuck in the fence. Either the goat would get stuck from it, or they would rip the bell off and I would never find the bell again. I don't know if it's just my luck or what.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I got mine at TSC, the small cowbell I guess? Hope wears it. It's been very helpful before in finding them, especially when I lived in the middle of a forest. 

I've never had them come off or get stuck on the fence myself


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All of my does wear bells....I get those larger ball type juingle bells from the dollar store, usually 6-12 in a pack for like $2, they're cheap and plentiful enough that if they lose them I can easily replace them. I use those skinny zip ties to attach then to the collars and the sound is loud enough to hear but not so loud it would startle them.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies! I was thinking the cow bells would be pretty loud. The jingle bells seem more to my liking. Guess I will try both and see.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Our goats roam over a fairly large piece of property. We thought about putting a bell on a couple of our goats so we could find them easier if needed. But then we thought it may be like ringing the dinner bell for the coyotes and cougars.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i just bought two bells for my goats yesterday. when my family had dairy goats the herd leader had a bell on. she had the bell collar when we got her and she became leader on her own. she used to get out all the time so it helped us find her faster. 
i saw them and just couldnt leave without them! i am hoping they will not have to be used to track my two now. i finally bought the last 50 ft of fence yesterday, today it is going up. i dont think they will jump it becuase it is more then they had at the farm where i got them. i got 5 ft fence and where i got them had 4 lines of electric wire..
______
______
______
______
like that ^

fingers crossed! ;D


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I just bought some swiss bells for my goats (and me) when i take them out. I have a big cowbell sized one for me and I am training them to come to me when i ring it. Mine are used bells I got from ebay and are clearly souvenir type bells like this:

http://www.swiss-knife.com/images/photo/MEAO12_1N.jpg

I need some leather straps to hook them on their collars with though, because none of them had any straps. I just wanted this type because when I was a kid I saw Heidi and the goats in the movie wore that kind of bell, hehe.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck with your fence ohiogoatgirl.

WP: those are the kind of bells I was thinking of. I don't really thing I would like a loud cow type bell. I am thinking a more mellow sounding one. The idea of getting them to come to a bell is cool. I was thinking of using my triangle! Call hubby and goats in for dinner!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We have coyote and bear around here, the bells I think are more of an alarm system and being noisy enough, deters the "hunters" away. Similar to a bell on a rabbit dog, warns the bunnies before he gets to them. And when they all run for the barn it sounds like Christmas time with them all jingling and alerts me to search for whatever may have spooked them.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing! Most preditors do not like loud noises. That is why a Pyr's barking is usually enough to keep them away.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the girls are doing good staying in the fence!
there is a big cow bell on the buck i'm borrowing and he gets out and it's great becuase you can hear it in the house so when you can hear it louder then usual you know he's in the yard.

and when i hike with the goats all three bells ring alot and the deer look at us like "what the heck?!"
ha ha ha ha ha haaa!!!!! i don't know about predators thoughts on the bells. hopefully i won't have to find out!
good luck!


----------



## Neesay (Jun 21, 2013)

What's the best size bell recommended for dwarf or pygmy goats? I'm thinking 2" is about the max but not sure. I'd like to order a couple on line, but anyone have a suggestion as to style, etc. as well? I'd like a nice sound, are brass the best or???

thank you


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Some of our goats have bells. We started using them because it seemed like our goaties were always escaping their field, and it would take forever for us to locate them in the woods. Now with the bells they are much easier to find Plus, like some others stated above it helps keep predators away.


----------

